# Dogs are Huffing??



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

The past few days, my 3 year old shepherd mix has been making a huffing noise. I didn't think much of it. Thought it might be cause of her heartworms. But tonight, my 10 month old started doing it as well. The 10 month old is regularly on heartguard. Now I am worried. I just lost my job so I have to way to take them to the vet unless they are absolutely dying. But here's more detail about what they have been doing. The noise is a quick huffing sound. Like if you quickly blow out. Lasts half a second to one second and they do it maybe 3 or 4 times and then stop. It maybe happens two or three times a day. If you have any other questions that can maybe help me identify what's wrong, ask away. I just ave no idea what it could be. This is the only symptom they are having. It is NOT a reverse sneeze. I know what this sounds like. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

My Kato makes a huffing noise occasionally. It's his way of being defiant when I tell him 'Quiet!'. Or when he is suspicious of someone he will do this huff. I think it's a german shepherd thing.

But maybe we aren't thinking of the same huff.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do they puff their cheeks and blow when you experience this dog huffing .


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

It is possible it is a virus, or a type of kennel cough- we've run into similar types of virus', there are alot out there-best if it continues to vet them to get it cleared up-IMHO, Bob


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree could be kennel cough. It lasts a few weeks and usually goes away on its own. You will want to keep your dogs away from others on walks, until they are better. 

My dog also makes a huffing sound,actually just one big huff, when I tell him to go to bed and he doesnt want too.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i was thinking kennel cough as well
as long as they continue to eat and drink you ought to be fine
if either stops eating or drinking and becomes lethargic that is when you would take them to the vet


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyler huffing: Tyler huffing - YouTube
I found this video. This is the sound they are making. Sometimes, they sneeze after doing it a few times. I don't think its kennel cough. It isn't heavy. There's no gagging sounds. Its literally just a very light huffing.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

either allergies or kennel cough
this dog in the vid is not in distress
that is how it sounds if it is a light case
which it would be since as a rule dogs immune systems are strong enough to overcome it unless they are stressed and or sick with something else already

btw a pretty easy way to test if it is kennel cough is to press lightly on their trachea
additional evidence would be both of them have it so that would make me think kc over the allergies even :shrug:


----------

